# Advice please for maiden voyage to Spain this winter



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

I have read lots of messages on the Spanish Forum and gleaned quite a bit of info but am open to any advice on camp sites and overnight stops. We are thinking of heading off in January for Catalonia but may go further if not warm enough - haven't yet checked climate for that time of year in Catalonia (silly woman I hear you all say but I am one of these 'cart before the horse' people!

Have looked in the CC's Winter Sun brochure and have ACSI card and camp site book. Not too keen on large sites but would not wish to do any wild camping. I have also read in some threads that sites have lots of trees and shade and some not suitable for large motorhomes - we have a Bessecarr E495. Am I expecting too much to find a smallish site with at least toilet and shower facilities. All opinions and suggestions welcome.

Should add that we are not desperate for hot hot weather, just nice warmish days. We would also want to walk and cycle.

regards 8) 
haggisbasher


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I think you have a better chance of warmer weather anywhere from Benidorm down. You could try the aire at Peniscola behind the Casablanca hotel 8e per night in winter incl electric. Or better come down to Denia and stay in the new aire which is 7e per night for stays of 4 weeks incl elec. They have hot showers , washing machine, dish washing sinks, WiFi at 1e per day. The bus stops outside, There is a cycle track just outside , the beach is 100 metres. Supermarket biking distance or get the bus. However they are guaranteed to be full during the winter so call and book in advance. Last winter was poor weather but its bad worlwide now. However still warmer and drier than the UK.
Check this link
http://www.odisseacamperarea.com/


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

The ASCI DVD of sites is excellent and gives you all the information on opening times, costs and where they are and is very easy to use-providing you hae a laptop with you; otherwise the book is best source. Parts of Spain are very high (North and around Madrid for example so be prepared for both cold and snow. I drove back in JUNE and south of Santander it was down to 3c!!!.

As you say this forum is the best source of information so why not start planning a dry run and then check out the campsite info on the forum and on the Spain touring part.

So my advice is to head south and get the bikes out in the sun

Rob


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We stayed at Benicarlo last winter and had the best weather in Spain I think. Not as much rain as down in the Malaga area and no snow.

Andy


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Have to agree with C7KEN, there is a 6C average high temperature difference between the Barcelona and Benidorm areas in January. These are averages of course but you have to start somewhere!


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

How are you getting down there? If through France, you'll need an overnight stop and most sites will be closed. You could drive down the A20 towards Limoges and Toulouse; near Limoges is Parc Verger which is open all year, and is on the MHF discount list (www.parcverger.com).

Dragonfly


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies and advice. We will be travelling thru France to get to Spain. Suggestion of place near Limoges for stopover very useful but we also have the Aires book.

We shall be staying near the coast in Spain. 

Have the ACCSI DVD as well as book. Hmm - now I know what I shall be doing with my laptop in the evenings on our forthcoming trip to Scotland - when we are parked up for the night and no t.v. !! :roll:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi,
I could write a whole page here but dont wanna get you to confused.. So here's a few of my quick recommendations and advise offerings.

1. Remember to factor in that days are shorter and you'll have less daylight driving time.
2. It's as cold in France as it is in UK in January. Take precations with water..
3. Consider using toll roads if it's your first trip.. May cost more but will help you get there quicker and less stress.
4. Spain,,, we found www.vayacamping.net useful. Costa Brava and Dorada will be to cool (maybe even snow!) you need to go further down. Benicassim and Benidorm would be my 2 places to consider..
5 Check out the MHF campsite database. Many useful stops already listed.

Anyway good luck on the trip.. Enjoy.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

And you will have to choose your route very carefully in order to avoid snow.


----------

